# suéter / sudadora / jersey



## nwon

Voy mejorando mi vocabulario y hoy toca la ropa, así que tengo una preguntilla: me pueden explicar ustedes la diferencia entre un suéter, una sudadora, un jersey, una rebeca...? (Me falta alguno?) A mi parecer, los tres primeros son lo mismo, y en este caso, en cuáles situaciones se escogerían?

Acepto más sinónimos si los tienen. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pixidio

Este tipo de vocabulario varía muchísimo entre regiones. Lo único que yo conozco es suéter, que es un abrigo ligero de hilo o lana fina, creo que jersey es lo mismo o tiene algún detalle diferente del suéter pero no lo sé, para mí es lo mismo (son categorías de cosas inventadas por las mujeres, como los nombres de los colores, y como con los colores, ignoro el nombre de la ropa más allá de lo elemental). 

Sudadera y rebeca no las conozco como ropa. Sudadera me hace pensar en algo que se viste para sudar, en una prenda deportiva quizá. Rebeca es un nombre.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Más que diferencia, yo diría que el uso depende del país. Así de entrada te puedo decir que lo que en España se llama jersey, en otros países se llama suéter; suele ser de lana. Una sudadera (no sudadora) para mí es un jersey de algodón, informal, con cuello redondo, de deporte muchas veces -personalmente no uso esa palabra, pero creo que solo se usa en España-. Me parece que en otros lugares se llama buzo. Una rebeca es una chaqueta de punto, sin cuello, de mujer. Pienso que igualmente solo se usa en España. -Tampoco es una palabra que yo use-.
Se dice que el origen de 'rebeca' es por la ropa que usaba la protagonista en la película 'Rebeca' de Hitchcock.


----------



## Pixidio

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Una sudadera (no sudadora) para mí es un jersey de algodón, informal, con cuello redondo, de deporte muchas veces -personalmente no uso esa palabra, pero creo que solo se usa en España-. Me parece que en otros lugares se llama buzo.



Entre ellos, Argentina.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá "suéter" y "jersey" son de los tiempos de mi abuela.
"Rebeca" es un nombre, nunca se ha usado para referirse a una prenda de vestir, que vaya uno a saber lo que es.
_


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Por acá "suéter" y "jersey" son de los tiempos de mi abuela.
> "Rebeca" es un nombre, nunca se ha usado para referirse a una prenda de vestir, que vaya uno a saber lo que es.
> _


Aparte del nombre mi querida tía abuela, tampoco sé qué es _rebeca_.
De los nombres mencionados en este hilo, sólo conozco suéter y jersey que son, para mí, la misma cosa. _Sudadera_ o "_sudadora_" no se usan aquí; creo que es lo que en Chile se llama _polerón_ y a lo que en Argentina llaman _buzo._


----------



## Mackinder

En Colombia, decimos "Suéter" y "Buso". Nunca he escuchado a nadie decir "rebecca" o "sudadora"; de pronto "jersey", pero casi nunca (nunca, en realidad)

Ejemplos de busos:

http://media-s3.viva-images.com/viv...rge/1.jpg?dt=c01e5fe9ab920fe2f0fb0efbf5382af2
http://img1.mlstatic.com/buso-saco-trevoda-ref-riposa-hombre-caballero-pdr11_MCO-O-17814658_1286.jpg
http://images01.olx.com.co/ui/2/19/...a-Larga-Buso-Elegante-para-Hombres-Bogota.jpg
http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/espectacu...-original-talla-m_MCO-F-3841162340_022013.jpg
http://enlacecomunicaciones.com/tex...t/uploads/2010/10/5BUSO-SIN-CAPOTA-HOMBRE.jpg


----------



## Jonno

Ginazec, estamos en "Sólo español" 

En España una sudadera es una prenda deportiva de algodón grueso que sirve para entrenar o hacer deporte cuando hace frío. Por ejemplo la usan corredores y boxeadores.

Hay variaciones, pero suele tener una capucha con dos cordones para ajustarla, dos bolsillos delanteros, y se abre con cremallera. Se ha popularizado mucho como prenda de vestir.

No es sinónimo de jersey, que es una prenda de vestir hecha de lana. Suéter no se usa en España, yo lo conozco únicamente por la literatura.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Para mí suéter y jersey son equivalentes y ambas las utilizo. Rebeca es una chaqueta de punto de mujer (puedes mirar la definición exacta en el DRAE) y coincido con _Aldonza_ en que su nombre parece provenir del tipo de chaqueta que lucía la protagonista de la película "Rebeca" de Hitchcock. _Jonno_ te ha dado una definición muy precisa de lo que por aquí entendemos como sudadera.


----------



## Jonno

Jaime ¿usas suéter? A mí me traslada directamente a los libros de "Los cinco", de Enid Blyton 

Jamás la oí por aquí, de hecho al relacionaría tanto con aquellos libros me chocaría mucho si la oyera.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Me crié en Aragón. Al margen de ello, en mi familia (de Málaga) se utilizaba. No puedo decir nada más.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Yo también lo oigo y uso o más bien usaba. Para mí era la palabra que designaba las sudaderas cuando la moda del jogging estaba en sus balbuceos y no se había impuesto la _sudadera_. La verdad es que su significado vacilaba entre el jersey y la rebeca en lana gruesa tejida.


Jonno said:


> los libros de "Los cinco", de Enid Blyton


Quizá sea una cuestión de edad que Jaime oculta cuidadosamente .

Hasta luego


----------



## Lord Darktower

Me aúno a las definiciones de mis compatriotas sobre estas prendas y añado que la característica principal de la rebeca es que es abierta por delante y abotonada.
Y sí, se popularizó en España a raíz de la mencionada película de Hitchcock.
Ver.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Cintia&Martine said:


> ...Quizá sea una cuestión de edad que Jaime oculta cuidadosamente .



Je je, más que ocultarla, no la ponía (ahora sí). Cuestión de edad no es, puesto que Jonno y yo andamos parejos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Bueno, la verdad es que cuando yo los leía eran cuatro. Debo ser más viejo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Qué raro que digas, Ginazec, que en Colombia no has escuchado a nadie decir sudadera. Recuerdo que la primera vez que la escuché fue justamente en Bogotá, y me pareció un término desagradable para nombrar una prenda. No creo que me falle tanto la memoria. O será que sí, no sé. 
"Rebeca sobre las rodillas para disimular", cantaba JS, en una canción plena de nostalgia.


----------



## Jonno

A mí también me parece desagradable, pero en el fondo lo es tanto como suéter (de _to sweat_, sudar en inglés).


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> Ginazec, estamos en "Sólo español"
> 
> En España una sudadera es una prenda deportiva de algodón grueso que sirve para entrenar o hacer deporte cuando hace frío. Por ejemplo la usan corredores y boxeadores.



Aquí también. Justamente se usa para sudar y tratar de bajar la grasa sobrante. A diferencia del "buzo", la sudadera generalmente es sin mangas (chaleco) y mucho más ancha. 

*Rebeca* aquí sólo es la matriarca bíblica.

Saludos.


----------



## nwon

Me encanta la discusión tan viva. Sabía que las palabras cambiarían entre regiones, pero es unas de la cosas más ricas del castellano: la diversidad. Que interesante que esa rebeca se ha adquirido su nombre de un carácter de Hitchcock. Y también 'buzo', nunca la he oído.


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Qué raro que digas, Ginazec, que en Colombia no has escuchado a nadie decir sudadera. Recuerdo que la primera vez que la escuché fue justamente en Bogotá, y me pareció un término desagradable para nombrar una prenda. No creo que me falle tanto la memoria. O será que sí, no sé.
> "Rebeca sobre las rodillas para disimular", cantaba JS, en una canción plena de nostalgia.


Sí, "sudadera" es un término que yo no usaría, harto feo, y que me disculpen donde lo usan.
Y hay una Rebeca que a mi me gustaría tener sobre las rodillas...
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Sí, "sudadera" es un término que yo no usaría, harto feo, y que me disculpen donde lo usan.
> _



No sólo es un término feo, sino que la prenda es ineficaz. Por mucho tiempo la usé en la lucha -que es cruel y es mucha- contra el "sobrante"... sin resultados. Aquí la palabra se usa sólo en el ambientes de los gimnasios, boxeo, fisicoculturistas y afines.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Jaime Bien said:


> Para mí suéter y jersey son equivalentes y ambas las utilizo.


Coincido con que son equivalentes. 'Suéter' nunca la he usado, a pesar de que mi abuela -nacida en Filipinas- sí lo hacía para nombrar al jersey.
Jaime, un placer saber tu edad. Somos coétaneos.


Jonno said:


> Jaime ¿usas suéter? A mí me traslada directamente a los libros de "Los cinco", de Enid Blyton
> Jamás la oí por aquí, de hecho al relacionaría tanto con aquellos libros me chocaría mucho si la oyera.


Me leí todos los libros de 'Los cinco' y no recuerdo esa palabra. Solo me quedó la 'cerveza de jengibre'... que nunca supe qué era.


----------



## Jonno

Es "ginger ale", creo. Una especie de gaseosa, de color pajizo, que se suele usar en coctelería (no conozco nadie que la tome sola, como si fuera una tónica o cocacola) para mezclar con licores. Se encuentra con facilidad en supermercados.

Lo de suéter juraría que era en Los Cinco (lo buscaré ), pero puede ser de cualquier otra colección de novelas juveniles de la época: Los Hollyster, Los Siete, Guillermo el Travieso... El caso es que al igual que la cerveza de gengibre era palabra desconocida y misteriosa para nosotros


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿Y _pullover?_​ ¿Han visto alguno alguna vez que no fuera en una revista extranjera de modas? ¿Algún español ha tenido uno?


----------



## Ludaico

El DRAE trae actualmente tres nombres de prendas sinónimos: *jersey*, *suéter* y *pulóver*. Para mí siempre fueron sinónimos y de uso corriente los dos primeros. El tercero nunca lo conocí hasta recientemente. *Rebeca* también fue una prenda muy conocida y utilizada por mí desde niño. El origen de este último nombre es el ya dicho: las prendas que utilizaba la protagonista de la famosa película de Hichtcock. Sudadera, que es de uso reciente en España, se ha extendido su uso como la pólvora. No me gusta en absoluto, aunque he de resignarme a oírla fercuentemente en mi casa; pero me resisto a utilizarla.


----------



## Peón

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Y _pullover?_​ ¿Han visto alguno alguna vez que no fuera en una revista extranjera de modas? ¿Algún español ha tenido uno?



Serán revistas de moda argentinas, Lord, ya que aquí todos no sólo vemos sino que usamos pulóveres.


----------



## tusi

Yo soy española pero de primera generación, hija de argentinos, así que usaba tanto jerséis como pulóveres, rebecas, suéteres y toda clase de ropas, con nombres tanto locales como extranjerizantes... difícil hacer la diferenciación.

Ahora en Perú solo uso "chompas": de alpaca, de oveja...

Sudaderas no hay, se conocen como polerones, pero tampoco uso (es cuestión de moda, y de falta de ejercicio).

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Sudadera viene en el DRAE, y conociendo las costumbres de los señores académicos no debe ser de tan reciente uso como dices, Ludaico. Tampoco es mi impresión que sea tan nuevo. ¿Será que ha entrado por zonas?


----------



## Ludaico

Jonno said:


> Sudadera viene en el DRAE, y conociendo las costumbres de los señores académicos no debe ser de tan reciente uso como dices, Ludaico. Tampoco es mi impresión que sea tan nuevo. ¿Será que ha entrado por zonas?



No sé en qué año introdujeron esta acepción en el DRAE, pero en la penúltima edición de 1992 aún no aparecía. Yo calculo que empezaría a hacerse popular este nombre alrededor de los años de la saga _Rocky_.


----------



## Pixidio

En Argentina cada vez se impone más la palabra pulóver. Es que seguir a contramano obstinados con el francés no está de moda ahora. Ahora reivindicamos lo américano (entre esas cosas el español, aunque en ciertos ámbitos haya sido harto bastardeado en esta última década). 
Y no es lo mismo que suéter: el pulóver es una abrigo de lana gruesa. Una prenda de invierno. El suéter es más bien algo ligero de hilo o lana muy fina que va mejor en otoño/ primavera.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo recuerdo que en la serie "Papá lo sabe todo" la madre le recomendaba al hijo: "No olvides ponerte la sudad*o*ra". Según lo que pude guglear la serie es de 1954, por aquí se vio en los sesenta y el doblaje es mexicano (como la mayoría de los doblajes de la época, creo).

De paso, por acá se le dice *pulóver* a una prenda tejida, de lana, con mangas largas y sin abertura delantera. Con cuello redondo, en V, con botones en el cuello, etc. Jersey es un punto de tejido. 
Si la prenda de manga larga tiene botones o cierre, todo hasta abajo, se le llama *cárdigan *o *saquito*.
Si no tiene mangas, sea abierto o cerrado, es un *chaleco.
*Y ahora que leo a mi conforero cordobés, por acá (La Plata) no oigo usar la palabra *suéter *_pero sí la leo en las vidrieras_*. *Cosas del mercado.Saludos.

_"Me hice un tratamiento con células madre y ahora una voz interior me dice: nene, ponete un saquito"_


----------



## Erreconerre

nwon said:


> Voy mejorando mi vocabulario y hoy toca la ropa, así que tengo una preguntilla: me pueden explicar ustedes la diferencia entre un suéter, una sudadora, un jersey, una rebeca...? (Me falta alguno?) A mi parecer, los tres primeros son lo mismo, y en este caso, en cuáles situaciones se escogerían?
> 
> Acepto más sinónimos si los tienen. Gracias de antemano.



Por aquí no se llama sudadora a una prenda de vestir, sino *sudadera*. 
Sí conocemos la palabra* sudadora*, pero ésta es una manta que se pone a los caballos y a los burros.
También usamos suéter. Es una palabra que tomamos del ingés; de sweater. Sweat significa sudar.
En algunas partes del estado al suéter le dicen "la suera". 

*sudadera**.*
* 1.* f. *sudadero*      (‖ manta que se pone a las cabalgaduras).
* 2.* f. Jersey o chaqueta deportivos, a veces con capucha.
* 3.* f. coloq. Sudoración intensa.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## nwon

Y alguien de España o algún otro lugar ha oído hablar de un foropolar o algo así? Sólo he oído la palabra, nunca la he visto escrita, y no sé que sería.


----------



## Nipnip

nwon said:


> Y alguien de España o algún otro lugar ha oído hablar de un foropolar o algo así? Sólo he oído la palabra, nunca la he visto escrita, y no sé que sería.



Debe ser "forro polar". Yo he oído en México hablar de "tela polar", aunque tengo una idea de qué pueda ser, la verdad es que no sabría decirte cuál prenda en específico.

Aquí unos resultados de la búsqueda.


----------



## Vampiro

El pólar (palabra grave, en Chile) es una tela sintética ligeramente parecida a la franela.
_


----------



## Jonno

En España se llama "polar" o "forro polar" a una prenda deportiva de abrigo hecha con fibra sintética, que pesa poco y permite la transpiración. Por ello se usa mucho en senderismo y montaña, bien ella sola o bien como primera capa de abrigo por debajo de una chaqueta impermeable o cortavientos. Muchas veces este forro se puede integrar totalmente con la chaqueta mediante un sistema de cremalleras, de forma que las dos prendas se hacen una.

El polar puede tener cremallera o no, tener bolsillos o no. Lo que define al polar es la tela y sus propiedades, que lo hacen adecuado para deporte.

Como pasó con la sudadera, el polar se usa ocasionalmente también como prenda de vestir informal, como un jersey. Yo tengo varios que uso para andar por el monte, y a veces también en la calle.

Supongo que aquí en España la tela que describe Vampiro ha prestado su nombre a la prenda que se confecciona con ella.


----------



## Kaxgufen

El pólar se hace reciclando botellas de plástico de gaseosa.
Como accesorio de pólar se hacen unos cuellos, especie de tubo corto que se mete por la cabeza. Cumple la misma función que el echarpe o bufanda.

 Mi abuela me enseñó: "No hay nada más abrigado que la lana, nada más fresco que el algodón y nada más distinguido que la seda. Todo lo demás, no vale nada"


----------



## Jonno

A esos cuellos de tejido polar aquí se les llama "braga de cuello". Suelen tener un cordel con cierre corredero en uno de sus extremos, de forma que se puede convertir en un gorro.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia se usan: suéter, sudadera y buso. La primera es casi universal, y no tiene discusión. La segunda es una prenda deportiva de dos piezas porque incluye el pantalón. El nombre es en verdad desagradable, sobre todo sí se pronuncia en el comedor. Quizá por esto la prohíben en algunos restaurantes formales. La tercera designa un suéter con cuello tubular alto, que puede llegar hasta la nariz. Es un suéter más abrigado. Se escribe con s y no tiene nada que ver con el buceo. Rebeca, Aldonza y jersey no se usan en Colombia. 
Saludo.


----------



## tusi

Cal inhibes said:


> Se escribe con s y no tiene nada que ver con el buceo.



Tienes razón en que no tiene nada que ver con el buceo (en Perú el buzo es lo que en España llaman chándal: dos piezas para hacer ejercicio), pero el diccionario dice que se escribe con z. Tiene varias acepciones relacionadas con prendas de vestir.
*buzo**1**.*
(Del port. _búzio_ 'caracol', y este del lat. _bucĭna_ 'cuerno de boyero').

*2.* m. *mono* (‖ prenda de vestir).
*3.* m. Prenda de abrigo con capucha para niños pequeños, que cubre todo el cuerpo.
*5.* m._ Hond._ *chándal.*
*6.* m._ Hond._ Sudadera con capucha.
*7.* m._ Ur._ *jersey*1*.*

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Jonno said:


> […] Supongo que aquí en España la tela que describe Vampiro ha prestado su nombre a la prenda que se confecciona con ella.


Así es, Jonno, lo mismo pasa aquí. En un principio el término _polar_ era sólo el de la tela, ahora se usa también como nombre de las prendas hechas de ella: _Ese cortavientos tiene forro de polar_; _Me compré este polar a muy buen precio_.
Entiendo que la palabra _polar_ se aplicaba exclusivamente a un producto de la empresa Polartec, aunque ahora es genérico.

 **** Comentario a mensaje borrado. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## merquiades

Cuando vivía en Extremadura usaba siempre una chaqueta así para hombres y decían siempre rebeca.



			
				Pixidio said:
			
		

> En Argentina cada vez se impone más la palabra pulóver. Es que seguir a contramano obstinados con el francés no está de moda ahora. Ahora reivindicamos lo américano (entre esas cosas el español, aunque en ciertos ámbitos haya sido harto bastardeado en esta última década).
> Y no es lo mismo que suéter: el pulóver es una abrigo de lana gruesa. Una prenda de invierno. El suéter es más bien algo ligero de hilo o lana muy fina que va mejor en otoño/ primavera.



Pero si _pulóver_ es un galicismo.  El anglicismo es _suéter_.  Se dice _jersey_ en España.  Tres palabras para la misma prenda.  Por cierto son muy elegantes.  

En cambio, _sudadera_ es para hacer futin.  Yo las uso para dormir.


----------



## Jonno

> Pero si pulóver es un galicismo. El anglicismo es suéter.



Ambos son anglicismos. Pulóver viene del inglés _pullover_, "puesto encima". ¿Cómo dices que es galicismo, siendo tú de USA? Me extraña.


----------



## merquiades

Jonno said:


> Ambos son anglicismos. Pulóver viene del inglés _pullover_, "puesto encima". ¿Cómo dices que es galicismo, siendo tú de USA? Me extraña.



Es que significa "puesto encima" en inglés, no "jersey".  Aprendí la palabra cuando me mudé a Francia.


De hecho hay varias palabras seudo-inglesas que han creado en Francia.  Hay un hilo muy largo en estos foros que trata este tema pero no recuerdo el título.  Se puede decir "pull over sweater".  A lo mejor de ahí viene la confusión.  Pero no quiero desviar el tema del hilo...


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues si suéter, pulover y jersey son anglicismos, ¿conocen alguna prenda de vestir equivalente que sea de la casa? No sirven chaleco ni coleto.


----------



## Cal inhibes

tusi said:


> Tienes razón en que no tiene nada que ver con el buceo (en Perú el buzo es lo que en España llaman chándal: dos piezas para hacer ejercicio), pero el diccionario dice que se escribe con z. Tiene varias acepciones relacionadas con prendas de vestir.
> *buzo**1**.*
> (Del port. _búzio_ 'caracol', y este del lat. _bucĭna_ 'cuerno de boyero').
> 
> *2.* m. *mono* (‖ prenda de vestir).
> *3.* m. Prenda de abrigo con capucha para niños pequeños, que cubre todo el cuerpo.
> *5.* m._ Hond._ *chándal.*
> *6.* m._ Hond._ Sudadera con capucha.
> *7.* m._ Ur._ *jersey*1*.*
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Es raro, pero en Colombia hubo una discusión larguísima hace unos quince años respecto a la ortografía de esta palabra. Desde luego, hubo muchos partidarios del *buzo*. Pero finalmente, por razones etimológicas, semánticas y no recuerdo cuales otras, ganó el *buso. *Fué seguramente una victoria pírrica, porque aún no lo he visto registrado, ni como colombianismo, en el DRAE. Pero en todo el comercio, la publicidad, las vitrinas, el buso está disfrutando de su cuarto de hora, que ya casi lleva un cuarto de siglo. Consigno, casi al azar, una dirección:
http://www.dafiti.com.co/femenino/v...=CNvaj9XUirkCFRPl7AodPHIAnQ&sort=name&dir=asc.
Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

Cal inhibes said:


> La tercera designa un suéter con cuello tubular alto, que puede llegar hasta la nariz. Es un suéter más abrigado. Se escribe con s y no tiene nada que ver con el buceo.



Parece que estuvieras describiendo un suéter con cuello tortuga o cisne, lo que en mi país llamaríamos_ 'una chompa [cuello] "jorge chávez"'_.

Sin embargo en el enlace que adjuntas luego, varias prendas que se anuncian como 'busos' son lo que llamaríamos_ 'polerones con capucha' _o simplemente _'capuchas'_ (el _hoodie _que usan por acá).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Cal inhibes said:


> Rebeca, Aldonza y jersey no se usan en Colombia.


¡Lo que se pierden! 



merquiades said:


> Cuando vivía en Extremadura usaba siempre una chaqueta así para hombres y decían siempre rebeca.


¡Qué curioso! Para mí la rebeca era algo de mujeres; mis hermanos usaban chaqueta. En realidad lo de la rebeca era típica palabra de mi abuela.


----------



## Mackinder

Y tampoco poncho miren una imagen de poncho hay poncho normal http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTHtpJT8MDt8ab8zQvGfkqgevj8PvEoAeKPc1ewiEfR35mc5eNn y este poncho nuevo que se inventaron nuevo poncho mmh no lo conocia http://media.peterhahn.co.uk/is/ima...e-poncho-black-808303_CAT_M_020812_144841.jpg como mas moderno


----------



## Kaxgufen

Y las ruanas, son iguales que un "poncho normal" pero abiertas por delante.


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> Pues si suéter, pulover y jersey son anglicismos, ¿conocen alguna prenda de vestir equivalente que sea de la casa? No sirven chaleco ni coleto.



Milord: *jubón*.
Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

merquiades said:


> Es que significa "puesto encima" en inglés, no "jersey".  Aprendí la palabra cuando me mudé a Francia.
> 
> 
> De hecho hay varias palabras seudo-inglesas que han creado en Francia.  Hay un hilo muy largo en estos foros que trata este tema pero no recuerdo el título.  Se puede decir "pull over sweater".  A lo mejor de ahí viene la confusión.  Pero no quiero desviar el tema del hilo...



En la Wikipedia en inglés recogen _pullover_ junto a _jersey_ y otras palabras como sinónimos y variantes de la misma prenda. Si ha sido acuñado en Francia... entra dentro de lo posible, no lo sé y no creo que merezca la pena investigarlo, pero para mí (y el diccionario) galicismo hace referencia al idioma francés, no al país de procedencia. Buscaré el tema que mencionas, gracias.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿El jubón no es un calzón corto y abombado? 
Repito: tricota


----------



## Jonno

No, el jubón se pone por encima (ver diccionario). Probablemente te refieras a las calzas.


----------



## Ludaico

Para Kaxgufen:"Vestido de medio cuerpo arriba, ceñido y ajustado al cuerpo..."(Definición de jubón en el Diccionario de Autoridades, 1734).


----------

